# NEW SHELDON LATHE



## Jdaniel343 (Feb 10, 2010)

I just got back from Minneapolis after picking up my new lathe.
I live in WY so it was guite a drive for the weekend.
The lathe is currently still on the treailer and will be taken off this afternoon.
I picked this baby up for $900 with lots of tooling and accessories.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome to HMEM Jdaniel343.

Nice find! Thm:

Rick


----------



## kvom (Feb 10, 2010)

> I picked this baby up for $900 with lots of tooling and accessories.



That's a deal. A friend of mine has the same lathe, and he paid more than twice that for his. His has the 40" bed.


----------



## Maryak (Feb 10, 2010)

Jdaniel343 ,

Welcome to our forum wEc1

Enjoy your lathe.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll say it was quite a drive but it looks like you did very well for yourself. It looks like the previous owner took good care of it. It won't be long and the assemble masses here at HMEM will be wanting to see some pieces parts being made.
gbritnell


----------



## lathe nut (Feb 10, 2010)

Jdaniel343, great looking machine, those are some smooth machines, the first one that I ran was a eleven inch it was an older model, your going to love this group, they have knowledge and share it and can be funny at times, hope you have a long stay, Lathe Nut


----------



## kuhncw (Feb 10, 2010)

You'll lilke the Sheldon. They are well built. I have a 13 inch WM-46P that I am very happy with.

Maybe you know this, but there is a good Sheldon group on Yahoo. John Knox, who used to work for Sheldon, is in the group and he is a very helpful.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## BigBore (Feb 10, 2010)

*SCORE!!!*

.............and Welcome. You have come in with a BANG!

Ed


----------



## Jdaniel343 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes I have also joined the Yahoo Sheldon group.
I have been discussing thing with John Knox.
Very knowledgeable fellow.

John


----------



## RIP54 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi.... Anyone know where I can get a gearbox casting for a Sheldon 15 lathe as well as gearbox parts.  Thanks for any help.

denny        [email protected]


----------



## gus (Nov 8, 2014)

Very good lathe and very good buy price. Wish I could wave magic wand and change my Balcony Machineshop to a bigger shop and take in bigger machine tools like my old work place.
Ran a full compliment shop with Leblonde Lathes, BridgePort Mills, Okamoto Grinders, Eliot Radial Drill, Shapers, !00 ton Brake Press, 200 ton Deep Draw Press,Vertical Slotter,200 pounder Aluminium Furnace,Metallic Moulds etc. All gone. Gus now only have mini lathe,mill and cheapy $100 ,Made in China Drill Press. Anything bigger will overstretch lathe and mill .:rant: Sigh.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 8, 2014)

Gus you do realize this is a 4 1/2 year old thread. But a good excuse to reminisce. 
But I guess we all will for a little bigger and better than what we have. But I think most of us here are extremely blessed to have a shop and the know how to run machine tools. 
Tin


----------

